# Anti Fatigue Mats



## JohnnyTK (Jan 1, 2021)

So now that I have completed 50% of my shop, I was wondering what people are using to reduce the harshness of the concrete on an aging back? TSC/Peavey are selling horse stall mats and that leads to my next question has anyone every cut one in half?


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 1, 2021)

JohnnyTK said:


> So now that I have completed 50% of my shop, I was wondering what people are using to reduce the harshness of the concrete on an aging back? TSC/Peavey are selling horse stall mats and that leads to my next question has anyone every cut one in half?



In fact that’s exactly what I have in front of my lathe and mill. In all honesty they are ok but not great. 
Chips get stuck in them and they are heavy as heck to deal with. 
I’m likely going to build a pair of wooden duck boards.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 1, 2021)

I recall having to cut some 3/4" rubber mats that look similar to horse stall mats, and are certainly just as heavy. I used them under our washer and dryer and also for vibration feet under my 60 gal compressor. I think I cut them with an abrasive cut off wheel and remember thinking "this shouldn't work," but it did. Go slowly.


----------



## gerritv (Jan 2, 2021)

I made duck boards, huge improvement in comfort and reduction in swarf tracking to rest of house. They also don't smell of rubber for a decade.
1x3 ripped in half, glued and pin nailed. 1/4" or so gap between slats. Rub your feet across before stepping off and most/all of the metal stays underneath.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 2, 2021)

I have silver anti-fatigue matts - 6 of them. Got them on sale some time ago. So far no damage from chips but through I had them for over a year I only deployed them a month or so ago. My beaten buts have top of the line insoles in them so I am not noticing a big difference.


----------



## Janger (Jan 2, 2021)

I bought several from Uline. Expensive. hot chips tend to burn in but they made a big difference to my feet.
https://www.uline.ca/BL_1751/Anti-Fatigue-Mats?keywords=Mats+Rubber these ones. 5/8 thick. they don't smell.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 2, 2021)

Janger said:


> I bought several from Uline. ....



That Uline is a freaking awesome company for lots of shop stuff that people don't know about. Great delivery times as well. Right up there with Aircraft Spruce for usefulness and cool tools.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 2, 2021)

I bought a heavy rubber matt from PA last year, it's still sitting outside. So strong a smell i almost had to open the car windows on the drive home. Will bring it in this winter once i get my basement back in order.


----------



## Janger (Jan 2, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> I recall having to cut some 3/4" rubber mats that look similar to horse stall mats, and are certainly just as heavy. I used them under our washer and dryer and also for vibration feet under my 60 gal compressor. I think I cut them with an abrasive cut off wheel and remember thinking "this shouldn't work," but it did. Go slowly.


I would try a jig saw with a coarse blade.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 2, 2021)

I cut mine with a utility knife. Took a couple of passes but no big deal.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 2, 2021)

I use these rubber mats from princess auto cut w/utility knife. Works well. The holes help catch/release swarg














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hruul (Jan 2, 2021)

I have several anti-fatigue mats spread out around my shop.  I had a horse stall mat, I did not find that it was as good as the antifatigue mats.  Also, way heavier to move around.  I cut a strip off with a utility knife.  Might have to try the duck boards, the anti fatigue mats I find move around a lot and tend to work themselves under the tool chest so I have to relocate them often if walking across them alot.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 2, 2021)

I have a 3’ square piece of golf tee-off matt that is about 3” thick and weighs about 60 pounds. It is fantastic but heavy and awkward to move

It was from [mention]Janger [/mention] who found it in his back alley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Jan 2, 2021)

Shhh


----------



## JohnnyTK (Jan 2, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> That Uline is a freaking awesome company for lots of shop stuff that people don't know about. Great delivery times as well. Right up there with Aircraft Spruce for usefulness and cool tools.


They are not cheap Aircraft Spruce but do carry some great hard to find items.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Jan 2, 2021)

Janger said:


> I bought several from Uline. Expensive. hot chips tend to burn in but they made a big difference to my feet.
> https://www.uline.ca/BL_1751/Anti-Fatigue-Mats?keywords=Mats+Rubber these ones. 5/8 thick. they don't smell.


Those are perfect as I want to be able to sit on my stool as I work on my wife's most important projects she has assigned to me for relinquishing her garage. Building a miniature house   and renovating a partially completed one. I like the PA ones with holes for in front of my Sherlines.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 16, 2021)

I have the heavy rubber ones that lock together and have round holes in them.  I've used the foam ones but have abandoned them.  They hold swarf and help imbed it in your soles. 

The large holes help most of the swarf to fall through, which makes cleaning easy.


----------



## historicalarms (Jan 16, 2021)

A couple of commercial shops I know of use "take-off conveyor belting" cut to whatever length each machine requires. Requires changing every couple years because of scarf imbedded in it but it is usually had for free at any gravel pit or crusher/conveyor supply business.

    It's heavy but one conveyor could do a dozen or more machine easily so a lot of hands could get together for a group operation of cutting & transport.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 16, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> A couple of commercial shops I know of use "take-off conveyor belting" cut to whatever length each machine requires. Requires changing every couple years because of scarf imbedded in it but it is usually had for free at any gravel pit or crusher/conveyor supply business.
> 
> It's heavy but one conveyor could do a dozen or more machine easily so a lot of hands could get together for a group operation of cutting & transport.


Any idea what “tunnel conveyor belt” is used for?


----------



## historicalarms (Jan 16, 2021)

I have never heard of anything referred to or restricted to Tunnel use and I guess I should have been more specific as there are metal chain conveyors in industrial use but the stuff I am talking about is common rubber coated both sides with a woven fibre center  to inhibit stretching . I've seen & used 20" -60" widths but I'm sure there are lots wider.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 16, 2021)

We use conveyor belting to make grain feeders, this stuff is tough but very slippery when wet. Some call it mine belting because the stuff we get comes from the potash mines around Saskatoon.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 16, 2021)

Hmm ok, guess I should’ve asked when I was standing there. It was a roll approximately 10’ high, the sticker said “tunnel conveyor” on it. Just one of those random things that stick in your head


----------



## turner (Jan 16, 2021)

Got the horse matts given to me as a gift, cut them like butter with my skill saw/carbide tip blade! I even put the blade at an angle to accommodate slight bevel...no problem...BUT. I abandoned them as they provided no comfort what so ever, have used the heavy round hole type for yrs, but would like to try the duck boards. Looking for more comfort!
Todd T.


----------

